# Smelly Good ... Tack Room!



## horse1324 (Apr 9, 2012)

I was sitting here wondering if I am the only one that keeps a febreze air freshener spray in my tack room? I use it every time after a ride so that the next time I go inside my tack room it won't smell as bad of horse sweat. lol :lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I keep my tack in the house and it's not smelly at all. Of course, that could be because I clean everything that touches the horse after every ride, and never use a saddle pad more than once before it gets washed.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd take the smell of horse sweat over the smell of Febreze any day!


----------



## horse1324 (Apr 9, 2012)

You must ride english. You can't easily wash a thick western pad after every ride.
I do keep all of my show saddles and tack inside but it is REALLY clean and just makes my house smell like leather! I love the smell of leather! ♥


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't use febeeze, I'm allergic to it, but I do put dryer sheets in with my tack box, and my old wood trunk with my out of season blankets. Making this smell less like wet horse and keeps static down. 

To keep my western pads from smelling, I use damp rags and rub down the under side and use a wire slicker brush if it has fleece. Lint rollers for smooth blankets.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

I had to come read this just because the title made me laugh!

Well, I applaud everyone here just for bothering to keep their stuff and the area around it, clean! I would take the smell of horse sweat, febreeze, or even mold over the smell of MICE and RATS anyday....

just got back from helping someone clean out their tack room and that smell knocked me down like a huge fist coming at me when I opened that door! PEEEEE UUUUUUU!


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> I'd take the smell of horse sweat over the smell of Febreze any day!


This! And the smell of leather and hay always makes me smile.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Have to agree with DimSum - part of my pole barn is also where tack/grooming supplies are neatly stored, so everything just has a fresh hay smell to it! It _is _the best smell in the world! Going out early in the morning and smelling that smell with two mares nickering a greeting is the best way to start the day


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If I could bottle it it woud be sold as "Eau de Chaval". Everyone who's homesick to be near a horse would buy it.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I love the smell of the tack room and horses!! I would never febreeze! haha


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I love the smell of leather and horses, I think I would take that over febreeze, unless its the smell of wet horse that still has its winter coat aka wet dog smell.


----------

